# Looking for a decent fishing Yak



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

I've read through many of the threads within, done some research and kind of narrowed it down to a few.

Not saying that money is no object, but it must be comfortable, stable and quality.

Jackson Coosa HD, or the Old Town Predator 13.

The HD promotes a lot of gadgetry that I already own, but it does seem like a nicely designed rig. 

Input from those that either own these rigs or are aware of them.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Cat Power (Jan 6, 2013)

I bought a NUCANOE and really like it. 

Lots of accessories available for it as well


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Turning back into a river rat?


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Steve said:


> Turning back into a river rat?


kind of, but other issues came about.. long story

Sold the boat I had built (the one you and your son fished in) 
Loved it, but after leaving Newaygo it just sat in my driveway for years....

Sold it just to gain space. I built a Zodiac with graph, drop-down rollers, 12 volt inflater, anchor, 6 horse Yamaha and more

All fit on a double bike trailer and still took up more than I wanted.

Sold the double trailer for a single and the Zodiac was a PIA with the motor and no room for the Wing. A Yak would be perfect for the marshes in the early season, taking pics, floating a river and I can cartop the thing.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

The Predator is made by Johnson Outdoors Inc, makers of Humminbird & Minn Kota - so product support & build should be good Ralf.

http://www.oldtowncanoe.com/kayaks/predator_family/


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Ended up with a heavily discounted Coosa HD from Grand Valley Sports. The Thule Rack came in (although it needs some adjustment for this boat) and I was obligated to a B-Day party in GR... It just worked out!

Great Guys and very well-versed!

Now to find some open water around our parts.... (SE Michigan)


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Well here it is







The bottom machine and power source



Not sure where to mount it yet. The center console is removable and I might for the times my hound comes along. That would be the best spot.

After having rigged nearly a dozen boats, I know to "live it" for a while, before drilling holes!

The only snag I've encountered so far is the rack. Although it slides back about 4-5" the roller does not extend past the spoiler and only leaves about an inch of clearance. 

Also it would be ideal with a round-bottomed boat, but not one with a cathedral hull. It likes to slide off to the side while loading. Sure would hate to have it fall and tear up my vehicle.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Nice.


----------



## motocross269 (Dec 6, 2014)

Kewl.....


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Steve said:


> Nice.


Hey Steve, is the Huron open at Proud Lake?


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

I was gonna say check out the fs128t. But I'm too late lol. I absolutely love mine, only issue is its a tad heavy to try and carry.


----------

